# Motor trifasico



## rogerv (Nov 20, 2009)

No se si este tema va aqui, pero voy a preguntar...
Esta tarde, he hido a ver unas maquina de carpinteria que son bastante biejas, sus motores funcionan a 220 voltios trifasico sin neutro, que es lo que tienen en el edificio donde estan, pero ahora en el sitio donde las voy a llevar, tienen 380 voltios sin neutro. Como se puede conectar este motor? 
Por lo que se la diferencia de potencial entre fase y neutro en 380 voltios es 220 y entre fases 380, en canvio en 220 sin neutro entre fase y fase 220 y entre fase y neutro 120. Si tengo 380 sin neutro, como lo puedo conectar?? 
PD: el motor no tiene la zona con las "chapitas" para poder cambiar el voltage.
no entiendo muy bien esto de las corrientes trifasicas, aver si me pueden ayudar...


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 20, 2009)

Podes colgar una foto de la bornera? O si no tiene, de la conexion entre los tres cables de entrada y los cables de las bobinas?


----------



## bebeto (Nov 20, 2009)

Mmmmm no recuerdo bien, creo que hace un tiempo con los profesores de la escuela nos paso lo mismo, pero no lo sabiamos y se nos recalentaba hasta que nos dimos cuenta que era de 220V trifásicos, por suerte teniamos unos trafos que habian sido utilizados hace mucho tiempo ya, para unos motores de mismas caracteristicas, los cuales ya no utilizabamos mas. el unico cuidado que habia que tener era como se coneccionaban los primarios de estos, por el tema del campo generado, ya que habia que probar si no se los habia conectado desfasados, si era asi se corregia el que calentaba.


----------



## rogerv (Nov 21, 2009)

Lo siento, pero estas maquinas estan en un taller que no tengo acceso, y solo las fui a ver el otro dia, y no hice fotos. En la caja donde se meten los cables, ay 6 borneras. 3 para la velocidad rapida y 3 para la velocidad lenta, y por ningun lado el neutro, supongo que no acceptan 380 por que son muy viejas. Deben tener unos 40 años, pero siguen funcionando a la perfeccion. 
Y sobre los transformadores, que se tendria que comprar uno trifascio? quanto puede valer?
Por cierto, se puede contratar a la empresa suministradora 220 trifasico?


----------



## jorger (Nov 21, 2009)

Entonces para qué quieres averiguar el conexionado si no tienes acceso a esos motores?


----------



## radni (Nov 21, 2009)

Son de dos velocidades?


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 21, 2009)

y cual es la potencia de (los) motor(es) ?. Salu2.


----------



## rogerv (Nov 21, 2009)

A ver a los motores tengo acceso pero no ahora mismo, ya los fui a visitar, y entonces quiero saber si los puedo conectar para comprarlos. En la plaqueta del motor ponia esto:

Tipo: AC-43-12
Volt 220
Amp. 6,5-9,5
CV 2-3
RPM 1500-3000

como veis en estos datos, i lo que vi en el motor, tienen dos velocidades.

Gracias por todo!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 21, 2009)

Hola rogerv

Olvídate del neutro por ahora.

Tus motores son de 220VAC.
A donde los vas a llevar hay 380 VAC

Tus motores los puedes conectar para que giren mas lento. A 220VAC claro.
Lo que ocurre en el caso anterior es que lo conectan para un voltaje mayor pero como sigue teniendo 220VAC pues entonces gira mas lento. (220 x 2 = 440.

Has un experimento: 
Mide la corriente de las 3 fases cuando trabaja a 220VAC. Anótala
Conéctalo para baja velocidad y conéctalo a 220VAC para medir la corriente. Anótala
Ahora, Sin Miedo, Conéctalo a 380VAC. Mide la corriente, esta debe ser ligeramente mas baja que la obtenida en la línea anterior. (Ojo Conectado para baja velocidad).

Si la corriente en el ultimo paso es muy alta desconecta inmediatamente.
Si este es el caso deberán adquirir unos transformador trifásicos para cada motor o uno para todos los motores.
Donde los compres debes plantearles para que son y ellos te sugerirán cual comprar. Son costosos pero ustedes pueden consultar su bolsillo para tomar una decisión.

Por otra parte, el suministrador de la energía eléctrica, no podría cambiar la conexión de 380 a 220VAC.
Investiguen esta otra posibilidad.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rash (Nov 22, 2009)

Si no entendí mal, tus motores son de tensión nominal por bobinado de 220V, es decir lo puedes conectar de dos formas:
- en estrella: con una tensión por bobinado de 220/(raíz de 3).
- en triángulo: con una potencia por bobinado igual a la nominal 220V

Es decir tus motores son para conectarlos en una línea eléctrica trifásica de alimentación de 220V como la que se encuentra en el taller donde están.

Ahora bien, donde quieres conectarlos es en otro taller donde existe una línea trifásica de alimentación de 380 V, entonces la única forma de conectarlos es la configuración estrella:
- cada bobinado queda con una tensión de 380/(raíz de 3)

y no puedes conectarlos en triángulo puesto que la tensión a la que estarían sometidos los bobinados sería de 380 V y los quemarías.

Todo esto está muy bien pero tienes que saber si el cambio de velocidad y par de fuerza lo realiza mediante el cambio de estrella a triángulo (muy típico en éstos motores), si es así, sólo vas a poder hacerlos funcionar en una velocidad a no ser que utilices otros medios para cambiar la velocidad.
Otro tema es saber si los motores arrancan bajo la configuración estrella-triángulo.

total que me parece a mí que lo puedes conectar de la siguiente forma:
(ésto es si el motor tiene 6 bornes, dos por bobinado):
identifica los bobinados (con la ayuda de un polímetro) y cuando los tengas identificados une los tres extremos de ellos y los otros tres los conectas a las fases de la línea de alimentación (normalmente RST) y ya ésta...deberían de andar..

saludos


----------



## rogerv (Nov 22, 2009)

Hola,MrCarlos quando dices medir la corriente, te refieres a medir los amperes que consumen cada fase??

Por otro lado, si en la chapa del motor esta inscrito para 220 voltios, puede ser que la velocidad lenta funcione a 440??

i rash como puedo conectar en estrella y triangulo si solo salen los bornes de las fases?
como puedo saber si esta conectado en triangulo o estrella a dentro del motor?
Y a esto de conectar con neutro... te refieres a poner los neutros a los bornes de una velocidad, y las fases a los bornes de otra velocidad?

Y como es que en el taller tienen 220 voltios trifasico, si la compañia electrica no lo suministra?
No tienen ningun transformador

incluyo un dibujo que he echo con el paint de como estan situadas las borneras, y los cables.







muchas gracias por todo 
PD: soy de españa.

saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 22, 2009)

rogerv dijo:


> ... Por otro lado, si en la chapa del motor esta inscrito para 220 voltios, puede ser que la velocidad lenta funcione a 440??


Lo que tenes es un motor Dahlander o "de dos velocidades", el cambio de velocidad no se hace bajando la tension sobre las bobinas sino cambiando el numero de polos.



> ...como puedo conectar en estrella y triangulo si solo salen los bornes de las fases?
> como puedo saber si esta conectado en triangulo o estrella a dentro del motor?
> Y a esto de conectar con neutro... te refieres a poner los neutros a los bornes de una velocidad, y las fases a los bornes de otra velocidad?


El conexionado de estos motores es normalmente asi (no es la unica):





En un caso las bobinas tienen 110Vca y en el otro 127Vca (con linea 220 trif).
No hay forma de conectarlas para que ande con 380.



> Y como es que en el taller tienen 220 voltios trifasico, si la compañia electrica no lo suministra?
> No tienen ningun transformador


  Eso lo tenes que averiguar vos no pedir que adivinemos nosotros.
Para empezar *medi que tension tenes en el enchufe del motor*, no sea cosa que ese motor este rebobinado y haya quedado con la chapa vieja.


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 25, 2009)

rogerv: Cuantos motores hay en total ?. Cuanto suma la potencia absorbida de todos ellos ?. Con esos datos puedes cotizar un trafo elevador trifasico de 220V a 380V. Esto ultimo lo vi en una linea de troquelado, con varias maquinas que operaban a 480V y la red electrica era de 220Vac y toda la linea funcionaba perfectamente mediante un trafo elevador 220 a 480. Salu2


----------



## fracorca (Feb 21, 2010)

la unica solucion es montar transformadores de 220v a380v.un saludo


----------



## Norberto (Mar 18, 2013)

Consulta a los que saben, google no me ayudo mucho, que sucede si a un motor trifasico le reemplazo el rotor jaula de ardilla por uno totalmente masizo de cobre, mas alla del costo, mejoro algo, lo vi en un documental de autos electricos, y queri saber si hay una mejora en el torque, o en el resvalamiento, o en algun otro parametro a xxxx revoluviones, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 19, 2013)

Honestamente no lo se, pero si no se fabrican así por algo será


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 19, 2013)

Amigo, bueno deberas leer sobre este tipo de motores, y asi, responderas a tus preguntas. Por empezar un nucleo macizo, no funcionara de la misma manera que un rotor, con incrustacion de espiras cortocircuitadas en sus extremos.
Ademas el resbalamiento es parte del funcionamiento de este tipo de motor, ya que si el rotor girase igualmente que lo hace el campo giratorio, no habria induccion, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2013)

A ver , el motor es un "transformador" que gira , y específicamente un transformador con nucleo de hierro (entiéndase el del campo y el del rotor)

Diseñar un motor con nucleos de aire se puede , pero seguramente cambien muchas características


----------



## Norberto (Mar 20, 2013)

No con nucleo de aire, con un rotor de cobre masizo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2013)

Y te quedaste sin nucleo de hierro


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 20, 2013)

Norberto dijo:


> No con nucleo de aire, con un rotor de cobre masizo



Da lo mismo.  

La permeabilidad magnética del cobre es casi igual a la del aire. Algo que insisten en ignorar todos los constructores de máquinas de movimiento perpetuo a base de imanes y bobinas (circuitos magnéticos espantosamente abiertos).


----------

